# break between breeding



## Orlando3x (Sep 18, 2015)

when can i breed my male betta again? i heard one week for male and at least a month for female. need your opinion


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

This seems to be largely down to breeder preference and the condition of the fish. Many claim to be able to continuously breed in short cycles, but these do tend to be those that farm betta for a living. Bearing in mind a successful spawn can give hundreds of fry, unless you have sapce and homes it can develop into a problem. 

Personally, with unsuccessful spawns with no eggs, I give each a week then try again, up to three attempts in a row then switch one or both of the pair.

With spawns where I get eggs but not enough/none hatch, I give both three weeks (a full conditioning "cycle" - my one anyways  ).

With a successful spawn with plenty of fry and where both parents are fully healthy (not nipped to high heaven) I would give one week and then a three week conditioning cycle. That rest week may just be me though.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

+1 bettamummy
If I had limited breeders with specific traits, I may re-breed them in 5-7 days 3-4 times. Usually I artificially hatch eggs as not to tire the male (he may fast during egg/fry rearing). I am hoping to get as many with similar age/size to later cross batches.

If I want to breed back to parent, I usually give 2-4 week interval. While common traits are given 1-2 months. . . it all depends on the pair and the goal. 

Make sure male has more than enough stored energy and female isn't too badly beaten or have healed. This is the main principle as it may kill the breeder pair.


----------

